# Adobe Flash Player Issue



## annisarsha (Oct 26, 2005)

This only happens on certain websites (History Channel.com) but Flash player stops and starts sporadically during playback. I don't have this problem at all on YouTube. I'm not familiar with buffering but I think it has something to do with that (?) Yes, I've already uninstalled/reinstalled from the Adobe website and also went to their troubleshooting section that supposedly "tested" my flash player and it said current version is installed, etc. Something with my settings? I don't know how to adjust. Thanks!


----------



## brwright (Mar 18, 2007)

History Channel's video quality is better than YouTube's. This may cause the slow buffering times. What kind of internet connection do you have?


----------



## annisarsha (Oct 26, 2005)

DSL 256k (well actually around 137-156); here's what I don't get. I was having similar probs w/Windows Media Player. I went into WMP settings and changed the video accel. to about midway point. But there's no options that I can find to change that type of setting in Flash Player. Their website just says to uninstall/reinstall which I've already done!


----------



## Denver Dave (Jan 27, 2007)

.... along the lines of the buffering. After you have listened once, does the video play fine if you click the play button again?


----------

